# ADB's Soul Hunter question *Minor Spoilers*



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

There are a few minor spoilers that may go along with my questions - none that will ruin the plot by any means, but I would rather cover my ass by throwing up the tag 

I plan to convert models into characters from the books Soul Hunter and Blood Reaver. I have just finished Soul Hunter, but haven't yet started Blood Reaver, so I won't be doing the minis for a while in case any of them are killed. Soul Hunter gave awesome descriptions in great detail of the main characters, but I have a question about Xarl and Uzas - this is where spoilers may come into play



Xarl is always mentioned as being "draped in skulls", yet it is Uzas who is borderlining on becoming a Bezerker and bugs the shit out of everyone by ranting about blood for the Blood God. I was just curious if this was in any way a mistake (not jocking on your writing skills ADB, if you're reading this) - or if Xarl likes to collect trophies, while Uzas is collecting skulls for the skull throne.


I'm not trying to read too much into the details, I just wanted to get some clarification so the minis can be accurately represented  May seem goofy to read into it this much, but I have some OCD issues when it comes to details when portraying existing characters haha - down to the correct Mk helmets, new wargear acquired, etc. 

Thanks!
Cheers


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Gathering and collecting skulls is probably a common practise amongst the ranks of the Night Lords (and other Traitor Legions), personifying fear and all that.

It certainly isn't just resigned for the followers of the Blood God.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Check this thread http://heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=111 and ADB's blog, it might give you inspiration.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Not to give much spoilers but even the most civilized of First claw, Talos, collect heads at more than one point in Blood Reaver. And ADB have uploaded several approved sketches of First Claw by voluntaring artists.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome thanks guys I appreciate it. I figured as much, but wanted to keep everything accurate. That will be a lot of help when I get around to modelling the minis


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Collecting the skulls of fallen foes has been going around for millennia. I suppose it's a psychological endeavour in which a person shows supremecy or prestiege, or even a religious belief - claiming dominion over the fallen's soul for example. To be fair, the reason why Xarl (who reminds me of a duelist-archetype, albeit one full of dark humour) collects skulls and the reason why a World Eater collects skulls is pretty much the same, just the former is without the usual 'REGAN SMASH, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD' cliches. 

I really dig the Slaine First Claw pic. Well, other than Uzas. His left arm looks... odd.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

So Uzas has dedicated himself to Khorne. What about the others, was anyone else dedicated to a particular god aside from the Exalted in the first book. I can't remember, but I thought I read something about one being dedicated to Tzeentch, which is why he could feel the emotions of others, I think it was possibly Cyrion, but I don't remember


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The Exalted is Tzeentch.  Im kinda curious how he looks like actually, or _looked_ like.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Angelus Censura said:


> So Uzas has dedicated himself to Khorne. What about the others, was anyone else dedicated to a particular god aside from the Exalted in the first book. I can't remember, but I thought I read something about one being dedicated to Tzeentch, which is why he could feel the emotions of others, I think it was possibly Cyrion, but I don't remember


I can remember Cyrion and Slaanesh being mentioned together. During one of Talos' visions or something sorecerous during his 'visit' to the Black Legion.


----------

